
China's reunification is the answer to the Taiwan question, needn't be peaceful - kp98
https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1174282.shtml
======
nabla9
> The only way to avoid non-peaceful means to achieve reunification is that
> the island puts forward its own reunification plan, Zhou said

Reunification plan

1\. Development of independent judiciary in PRC.

2\. Democratization of PRC and free elections.

3\. Freedom of press.

..

10\. Unification

